# She is a He!



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

Y'all remember me asking a few weeks ago if one of my youngsters was a rooster? Well, look at this picture. Both are the same age. I think there is no doubt left. Just waiting to hear that first creaky crow.  He is about 3.5 months old. When will he begin his crowing?


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I think it's still debatable. Many hens have very developed waddles. Check on the back of its legs for the growth of spurs. They might just be a bump at this point, but if its a hen, these won't be present.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

The tail feathers don't say roo to me, I think it's still a toss up.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd say it's a he....especially if those birds are the same age.


----------

